# Telus Home Phone & Internet 15



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

I was paying $68 plus GST for basic home phone and internet 15. Today I called Telus to cancel my home phone but they offered me home phone lite for $10 and they also reduced $5 from my internet bill. My new bill will be $53 plus GST....feeling awesome


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

that is a good deal
what is your monthly download allowance and what is "phone lite" ?
i like shaw but am paying basically double what you are paying (i do get tv but i don't want tv particularly)
i think this is a special package, i don't see it on their website


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

150 GB that is sufficient for me. Phone lite is a basic phone. I can choose one free option such caller ID or voicemail. 

You can contact loyalty department at Telus and they might be able to give you better deal as a new customer.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

A phone call has saved me $576 for a year. Got Telus internet 15 for $25 for a year. Basic Phone was cancelled couple of months ago... did not want to waste $10 per month.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

scorpion_ca said:


> I was paying $68 plus GST for basic home phone and internet 15. Today I called Telus to cancel my home phone but they offered me home phone lite for $10 and they also reduced $5 from my internet bill. My new bill will be $53 plus GST....feeling awesome


We pay $50.20 for 15Gb internet on Cogeco. For our phone, we have Oooma. Costs $4.50 per month with free Canada LD, call display, voicemail, message log and several other features. They have a premier add-on for another $10, but don't see any need for it. So $54.70 incl taxes. Not a special offer.


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

Home phones are obsolete. Only people who still have them are 90 year olds.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I use ATT for unlimited text,calling,data (6 gb at LTE) good in and to Canada, USA & Mexico for $55/month usd. I gave up tv.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Earl said:


> Home phones are obsolete. Only people who still have them are 90 year olds.


Every family I know with children at home, especially with preteens, have a land line yet, and every couple but one on our lane (all empty nesters but not ancient by any means) have land lines. Preteens just can't handle their own cell phones. 

Land lines are not a real issue at $20-25/month bundled for the convenience.


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

Telus is charging me 87.75 for that exact same service. 25.58 for landline and 58 for that internet 15


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

bettyboop said:


> Telus is charging me 87.75 for that exact same service. 25.58 for landline and 58 for that internet 15


You should check out Ooma or Fongo (~$4.50/month after buying "box" for $60-$120) You should be able to cut $21 from your monthly budget. They are of course internet based, as most likely your Telus is too. No need for a landline if you also have a cell as backup.


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

Personally my switch to OOMA was worth it. But if they are bundling it so you're basically getting the phone for free then why not.

I just wish you didn't have to jump through so many hoops to get a decent rate from these companies.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

bettyboop said:


> Telus is charging me 87.75 for that exact same service. 25.58 for landline and 58 for that internet 15


Call them to cancel the landline and they will give it for $10. I used to pay around $25 for landline but I wanted to cancel it and they offered me for $10 monthly. I kept the line for couple of months but after that I cancelled it.


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

scorpion_ca said:


> Call them to cancel the landline and they will give it for $10. I used to pay around $25 for landline but I wanted to cancel it and they offered me for $10 monthly. I kept the line for couple of months but after that I cancelled it.


I think I will, thanks


----------

